# Rabies Epidemic in Bali



## Conan (Aug 3, 2010)

Rabid dogs roam holiday hotspot, kill at least 78
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jpvkLdjOXxrm3hwAfFTuM62297nQD9HAPML80

CDC
http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/content/outbreak-notice/rabies-bali-indonesia2008.aspx
*

*


----------

